# Opinions on my GoPro snowboarding edit Breckenridge? ?



## romesds154 (Dec 30, 2011)

Givens some honest feedback. Did I overdo the editing for my skill level?

Http://vimeo.com/35349639

Thanks


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly I enjoyed it all the way to the end. Much better than most of the vids I have watched lately.


----------



## romesds154 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it. I spent a lot of time haha


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I do have one gripe though. I have a pretty decent ears and an even better audio set up on my comp and I can hear a distinct clicking sound throughout the video. I don't know if others are able to hear it.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't hear any clicking sound. But I did enjoy the edit.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The clicking is easier to hear when there are breaks in the music. You get the same sound from bad quality rips, but I not sure that it is the culprit.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I quite liked the edit. My one critique; i found the groomers with the camera pointed at you face to get a bit boring by the end, but good job nonetheless.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> I do have one gripe though. I have a pretty decent ears and an even better audio set up on my comp and I can hear a distinct clicking sound throughout the video. I don't know if others are able to hear it.


I heard it too.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Good to know that I am not crazy, well not _that_ crazy.


----------



## deuces99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the time lapses! Do you just record in video mode then speed it up? Or put the camera into picture taking mode every X seconds and string them together?
On side note i can hear the popping sound too especially during the quiet parts of the song


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Likes: I like the time lapses too. Gives a real sense of whats involved in getting to the snow. Liked the couple of clips of "perhaps random other people" that were going down the groomers. Liked the different area ridden. 

Didn't like: some of the angles that the camera was on when hitting the rails, looked awkward and was slightly vertigo enducing. Found that the track perhaps needed a little more cow bell.

Still, its not very often that I watch something that is 5 mins long and find that it has my undivided attention for the whole 5 mins.

Overall: Nice!


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice video, the editing was great, we're actually about the same skill level. I found it dragged on a little long (groomer clips pointing at your face can only be so entertaining), other than that, great


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

The cut was good. Showed a lot different areas / riding from your trip. I think you did a good job mixing in the freestyle footage with the skiing and carving. Glad you didn't go crazy with effects- everything felt smooth and natural :thumbsup:. At least that's how I prefer.

Only downsides- I heard the audio clicks too, could come from the encoding on the export of the final file- would program did you use? AND too much transportation- more snowboarding please!

I think some improved camera work could make your edits better as well. I agree with what's stated above about some of the camera rail angles, and a better angle down when shooting from behind on the pole. But these are just small critiques, and doesn't have to do with the edit itself. Overall good stuff, makes me want to get out there- which is what it should do.


----------



## romesds154 (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for all the input, i am using powerdirector and i've been producing with all different formats to see which is best and a lot of them have their own problems. i use vimeo so now i am trying the direct upload from powerdirector. maybe it will put it in a really good format that works nicely with vimeo


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> Honestly I enjoyed it all the way to the end. Much better than most of the vids I have watched lately.


I agree, much better that most of the edits posted recently. Was a decent mix of footage and I like the fact that you worried about over-editing it (bad video editor don't even consider things like that).

Is there reason you included a still image around 4:25 in the video?


----------



## romesds154 (Dec 30, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Is there reason you included a still image around 4:25 in the video?


No that was a glitch with my editor/producing. there was a similar glitch earlier in the video after i did the 180 off the rail. i plan on fixing that. Im having a lot of trouble with Powerdirector. thanks


----------

